# Rattling Noise - Transfer Case??



## Joppy (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

It's been a while, last post was regarding the wheel bearings on the X-Trail, I've replaced all four so far, and the front right twice.

For the last couple months I've been hearing this rattling noise, and I thought it was the exhaust. I noticed a busted front hanger and the heat shield was loose. I have also noticed a 'whirrrring' noise at ~2500 RPM.

So I decided to bring the truck in, get the hanger fixed and to remove the old heat shield. I have been meaning to service the manual transmission, so I had the shop replace my fluids, tranny, transfer case and rear diff.

It turns out the the front transfer case was empty!! The mechanic said only a few drops of fluid came out, and he made sure to clear the hole in case it was blocked. I bought the exy at 118 000 km and never had it checked.

Is it possible to drive this long (it now has 180K km) with an empty transfer case? Could this be causing the rattle (mostly on acceleration)? Any ideas or similar experiences?:wtf:

Is it possible that the transfer case fluid drained with the transmission fluid? Is there a seal between the two??


----------



## Joppy (Dec 19, 2008)

Just to follow up again, my road tests show the following symptoms;
- the rattling noise is speed specific, not RPM specific (starts around 60 km/hr)
- the noise is diminished when decelerating or braking
- the noise remains in 2wd, when clutch is depressed and exy is coasting (possibly rules out transfer case). 

It does not seem to be catalytic converter or remaining heat shield, possibly dust shield on brakes? Any help would be appreciated,


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Check the timing chain tensioner or get a mechanic to check it for you.


----------



## Joppy (Dec 19, 2008)

Hello,

If it was the timing chain tensioner, would the sound change if I'm coasting, out of gear, and I vary the engine RPM? My rattle seems independent of engine speed if I'm out of gear.

I'm starting to think it is transmission related, but it is funny that I cannot change the sound whether in or out of gear, clutch engaged or not, 2WD vs 4WD. Unless the differential is shot, I'm running out of ideas.

The rattle is even loud enough to hear when I'm driving with the windows down. It really sounds like the exhaust, but I cannot find anything loose. I think it is time to retire the X-Trail,


----------



## Joppy (Dec 19, 2008)

Well, it's official, the transfer case is badly worn, my x-trail is no longer road worthy, after replacing all wheel bearings, brakes and front struts. If anyone knows of an xtrail for parts in Northern Ontario, let me know. I may replace the transfer case if I can find one for a reasonable price.

:balls:


----------



## Do Bamboo (May 3, 2010)

I was searching around Ebay a few months ago and there were 3 or 4 Xtrails that were being sold for parts. You might want to start your search there?


----------



## Joppy (Dec 19, 2008)

I found a transfer case from a used parts dealer (some huge network that covers most of Canada). Luckily it was in Newmarket and I had it shipped up for a reasonable price. Under 1K to fix everything, not bad. The X Trail is running smooth and back on the road. Just a word of caution to everyone, these transfer cases only hold about 300ml, and I think mine was drained at a lube shop and not re-filled. They probably assumed there was a lot more left and just put the plug back. No way to prove this, only that I didn't drain it and I assume it couldn't have been empty for 60 000K. The case and seals were fine, no leaks. Its worth having the levels checked and topped up by a reputable lube shop.


----------



## Dan Kao (Jun 9, 2011)

There was rattling noise and somewhat jerk on my xtrail. dealer checked the transmission and found the fluid was dirty. changed transmission oil, but the issue remained. Swapped the new spark plugs with the old ones, all rattling noise and jerk gone. I realized there was something wrong with the new spark plugs(not origional NGK type) or x-trail is very sensitive with spark plugs. Hope this helpful.

BR
Daniel


----------

